
IE6 Frame to battle Chrome Frame? - bpung
http://mankzblog.wordpress.com/2009/11/13/ie6-frame-to-battle-chrome-frame/
======
jpcx01
All kidding aside, an IE6 frame would probably do more to get rid of IE6 than
Chrome Frame. This is because, it would give IT departments an excuse to
upgrade to IE7 and IE8 yet still retain the abilities to load their old shitty
intranet apps that they run their business accounting and payroll on.

The only reason IE6 is such a huge thorn in everyone's side is Microsoft's
fatefully stupid and incompetent decision not to allow IE6 to be installed
alongside IE7. If it weren't for that, IE6 would be dead and buried.

